

What's the deal with translating Seinfeld - ihuman
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/24/8809723/jerry-seinfeld-tv-show-international-translation

======
zippzom
This must be true for all comedy. It relies on the language itself, and the
tone/intonation, much more than drama or romance which are far more plot
driven.

If you think about what are the popular foreign movies in the US, almost none
of them are comedy. Those that are comedy are much more slapstick than subtle.

------
ihuman
Note: The title is from the title tag in the header. I wasn't sure if I should
go with that, the "Translating Seinfeld" image, or the words in the URL.

